# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  تفاوت mysql با sqlserver

## alihassanabadi

سلام به همه دوستان 
میشه تفاوت mysql و sqlserver رو بگید 

از لحاظ قدرت و...
چون من تا به حال با sql server کار کردم و خیلی مشتاقم که تفاوت این دوتا رو بدونم
کدومشون بهتره؟

----------


## reza10203045

دوست عزیز من تا آنجایی که اطلاع دارم بهت می گم


با زبان برنامه نویسی c ,C++‎ نوشته شده استبا کامپایلر های زیادی تست شده استدر بستر های مختلف امکان استفاده از آن وجود دارداز GUN Automake و Autoconf و Libtool برای قابلیت حمل استفاده می کنددارای تعدادی API برایRuby,PHP,Python,Prel,JAVA,Eiffel,C++‎,C,Tcl استبا استفاده از پردازش های Kernel,به طور کامل چند پردازه شده است و می تواند در صورت وجود از چندید cpu استفاده کنداز جداول درختی باینری خیلی سریع است با ایندکس فشرده شده استفاده می کندبه آسانی امکان استفاده از موتور ذخیره اضافی را می دهددارای یک سیستم تخصیص حافظه خیلی سریع استدر حافظه از جداول هش به عنوان جداول موقتی استفاده می کندتوابع sql به کار برده شده از کتابخانه ای سریع استفاده می کندکد mysql به خوبی تست شده استکارساز آن به صورت یک برنامه جداگانه برای استفاده در محیط ها شبکه شده کارساز/کارخواه موجود استانواع فیلد ها را پشتیبانی می کندانئاع رکورد با طول ثابت و با طول متغیر را پشتیبانی می کندمملو از تابع و عملگر برای استفاذده از پرس و جوها استGROUP BY ,ORDERBY را به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنددر هنگام استفاده از عباراتREPLACE,INSERT,DELETE,UPDATE تعداد ردیف هایی که تغییر کرده اند را بر می گرداندتوابع و جداول و ستونها در نام با هم تداخل ندارنددر یک پرس جو می توان جداول پایگاه داده های مختلف را با هم ترکیب کرددارای یک سیستم کلمه عبور انعطاف پذیر و امن استامکان به کار گیری پایگاه داده بزرگ را می دهد هر پایگاه داده می تواند 50 میلیون رکورد داشته باشد و کارساز MYSQL می تواند 60 هزار جدول به همرا 5 میلیارد ردیف را پشتیبانی کندبالا 64 ایندکس را می توان در یک جدول ایجاد کردکارخواه می تواند با استفاده از سوکت های TCP/IP تحت هر بستری با کارساز ارتباط بر قرار کندمجموعه نویسه های مختلف را پشتیبانی می کنددوست عزیز این برخی از ویژگیهای MYSQL بود که برات ذکر کردم حالا خودت مقایسه کن
اما تا انجایی که من کار کردم سرعت MYSQL از SQLSERVER بیشتره
توی هر محیطی با حداقل نیاز سخت افزاری نسبت به SQLSERVER می تونه کار کنه
و بقیه اش رو خودتو .....

----------


## Yousha

سلام،
MsSQL به پای MySQL نمی رسه...

----------

